# Nilla's Custard -jhb



## MunG (6/6/15)

Hey guys,

Anyone stocks Nilla's Custard here in jhb ?
I am in the west rand.


----------



## Derick (6/6/15)

Only ones in JHB area that stock that is Vapeclub in Benoni and Vapeshop in the Melrose Arch Mall

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MunG (6/6/15)

Thank you Derick,

You guys have a retail shop aswell ? 
I know you guys are in centurion.


----------



## Derick (6/6/15)

MunG said:


> Thank you Derick,
> 
> You guys have a retail shop aswell ?
> I know you guys are in centurion.



We allow pick-ups from our premises, just arrange a time with @Melinda 

Today we are not open though, daughter's birthday celebrations, but Monday should be fine


----------



## MunG (6/6/15)

That is good to know  

Thank you !

If one wanted a sample box, is it still posible ?

And enjoy the celebrations !


----------



## Derick (6/6/15)

MunG said:


> That is good to know
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> ...


The sample boxes are turning out to be a lot more effort than it is worth, but if you pop by we are more than happy to give you a few free small samples for you to test out

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MunG (11/6/15)

@Derick 

I tracked down some Nilla Custord today finally from @Vapeowave Centurion

I must say, its amazing ! I am looking forward to try all the other juices, 

and @Melinda , Once of the best I have ever had ! I will need to track some more down soon 

the quality is really good, the 6mg Nic doesnt choke me like some others do.

How do i get more vendors close to me to stock this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (12/6/15)

MunG said:


> @Derick
> 
> I tracked down some Nilla Custord today finally from @Vapeowave Centurion
> 
> ...


Hehe, so you were in Centurion, right at the home of the ultimate Nilla custard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (12/6/15)

MunG said:


> @Derick
> 
> I tracked down some Nilla Custord today finally from @Vapeowave Centurion
> 
> ...


Just ask them to please stock it


----------



## Ashley A (12/6/15)

Everyone, should stock Melinda's Nilla custard now. In fact, it's about time the USA start importing it from SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------

